# To skim-coat or not?



## huffmje (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi everyone. I have removed wallpaper from my bathroom and discovered that it was not primed before the wallpaper was installed. Thus, some drywall paper has torn off and a lot of drywall repair is needed. I have already applied some putty to one wall, as pictured. It looks a lot better than expected. I am confused on whether to putty all of the imperfections (like I've always done after removing wallpaper) or to skim-coat the entire walls. Here are some pictures of the walls. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It's best to prime the walls first! Use either Zinnser's Gardz or an oil base primer. The moisture in latex paints and/or joint compound can cause more of the torn paper to peel.

Once the primer is dry, scuff sand and apply the j/c. IMO a skim coat wouldn't be any more work and will look better. Thinning the j/c a little will make it flow easier.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^^What Mark said^^^^^^


----------



## huffmje (Aug 3, 2017)

mark sr said:


> It's best to prime the walls first! Use either Zinnser's Gardz or an oil base primer. The moisture in latex paints and/or joint compound can cause more of the torn paper to peel.
> 
> Once the primer is dry, scuff sand and apply the j/c. IMO a skim coat wouldn't be any more work and will look better. Thinning the j/c a little will make it flow easier.


Thanks for your reply. I am still confused though. How does the primer help the ripping drywall paper?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The gypsum and paper are moisture sensitive. The primer seals the paper and gypsum so the moisture in j/c or latex primer or paint won't affect it. While most any solvent based primer will do the job, Gardz is the only waterbased primer that will work.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep Gardz. And here's a little skim coating trick for ya.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know that Gardz is the only water based primer that will work. I think Kilz Klear and Roman Rx-35 would work as well.

I also like Sir MixAlot's roller technique for skim coating. (Yes, I would absolutely skim coat.)


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> I don't know that Gardz is the only water based primer that will work. I think Kilz Klear and Roman Rx-35 would work as well.
> 
> I also like Sir MixAlot's roller technique for skim coating. (Yes, I would absolutely skim coat.)


just not as well


----------

